# Can't stop strong hive from robbing its splits



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

General
From reading not experiance I have read that moving the splits a couple of miles away for a couple weeks some times helps. I have also read that leaving the top off of the offending hive give it its own problims and makes it to weak to rob any one else. I have read that covering the hive getting robbed with a wet towel mask the scent. Are you feeding. The only robbing I have personally seen was started with open feeding and feeding in general once it started. I have read the closing like you have done and combining a wet towel for a bit will get the robbers to lose interest. I have not practiced any of these things but am saving things for when I might need them.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Robber screen.


----------



## The General (Apr 22, 2014)

>robber screen

I put one on last night. This morning there is alot of reduced traffic, but still bees trying and succeeding in getting in. very few though. 

Will this sort itself out when the queen hatches and starts laying or should I expect a slow trickle out of honey from the robbers who are successful in getting in the screen.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You need to move them, even just a few days will help if you have to bring them back. Problem is, some bees go back to the main hive, then they go on resource recovery and I don't think the split sees it as robbing since they still probably recognize each other. I rarely leave splits in the same yard now cuz of this.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

as everybody is saying - move them over 2 miles away and the will do fine - what's going on is all the old guard bees are drifting back to the parent hive and the young bees in the nucs don't know how to guard the hive - when you move them the 2+ miles the old guards stay with the nuc. Also in my nuc boxes is a 3/4 round hole that 3 bees can guard - the rest of the box is tight/no leaks. See what happens when ya listen to us old men.
SAK


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Put the weak nuc where the parent hive is, amd move the parent hive 5 or 10 feet.


----------



## The General (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have another location 2 or more miles away to drop the nucs at. Any suggestions for keeping them in the same yard and succeeding? 

@deknow, I split the hive into 2 nucs, could I move them both to the old spot side by side to get foragers then move the parent hive?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Rebalance them so one is weak....put it at old location.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Problem is that the splits and the original hive all smell alike. They can go in without being stopped. Until a hive has its own queen this is likely to happen. This is why many folks take the split away.

Something that might help is to fees all parts of the hive after splitting.


----------

